# Huskee Splitter Filter



## avc8130 (Feb 8, 2011)

Anyone know a cross reference for the filter used on the hydraulic system on the Huskee 22 ton?  I am hoping to find a Wix equivalent so I can add the filter to my normal shopping for truck filters.
ac


----------



## smokinj (Feb 8, 2011)

I had one for my troy built cant fine it now.


----------



## triptester (Feb 8, 2011)

Here some cross reference numbers per Speeco from another thread.
Filter #s 

Fram 1653A
Napa 1553
Cross 1A9023 
Baldwin BT839
Wicks 51553

Kd460, here are some crossover part#s for a replacement filter for your Speeco splitter. To answer your other question, yes hydraulic fluid will pour out when you unscrew the filter. You can drain the entire tank first in to a clean container and then re-use the oil or you can put a container under the filter and then change the filter quickly. The fluid caught by the container can then be poured back in to the unit.

If you have any questions, you can call us here at Speeco@ 800-525-8322

Thanks

Kevin from SpeeCo.


----------



## avc8130 (Feb 8, 2011)

triptester said:
			
		

> Here some cross reference numbers per Speeco from another thread.
> Filter #s
> 
> Fram 1653A
> ...



Awesome.  Now I just need to figure out my Ferris mower and I will be good to order filters for the next few years.
ac


----------



## bogydave (Feb 9, 2011)

triptester said:
			
		

> Here some cross reference numbers per Speeco from another thread.
> Filter #s
> 
> Fram 1653A
> ...



Good info
Thanks


----------



## avc8130 (Feb 9, 2011)

If we get WIX 51551 instead it would be a 10 micron filter instead of 35.  Flow is rated as same.  Better filtration, same flow, same price.  Seems like a win all around, no?
ac


----------



## Elderthewelder (Feb 9, 2011)

here are the filter recommendation's for my Iron & oak 22 ton per the owners manual

25 micron spin on filter
Napa 1553
Fram PF1654
WIX 51552


----------



## WhitePine (Feb 9, 2011)

avc8130 said:
			
		

> If we get WIX 51551 instead it would be a 10 micron filter instead of 35.  Flow is rated as same.  Better filtration, same flow, same price.  Seems like a win all around, no?
> ac



No, not necessarily. Assuming you are talking about a return filter, deceasing the micron rating of the filter will increase the filter input pressure, perhaps beyond the filter's pressure rating. You may blow the filter out, or the bypass might open allowing unfiltered oil to pass. There is a reason the engineers didn't specify a 10 micron filter in that application.


----------



## avc8130 (Feb 10, 2011)

WhitePine said:
			
		

> avc8130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These filters don't have bypass valves.
ac


----------



## triptester (Feb 10, 2011)

Some filters have a built in bypass and some filter bases have the bypass.


----------



## avc8130 (Feb 10, 2011)

triptester said:
			
		

> Some filters have a built in bypass and some filter bases have the bypass.



Yup, there are a few designs.  However, everything I read about these says they have NO bypass valve.
ac


----------



## WhitePine (Feb 10, 2011)

If you use a (Wix)/Napa (5)1551, which has no bypass, and the filter mount doesn't have one, then you will blow up the filter if the input pressure exceeds 380 PSI. Will that happen? Maybe. Your pump is easily capable of exceeding that pressure during first stage operation, which it will do if there is any significant restriction. 

Every filter has a pressure drop across it.  As the filter ages, the drop increases.  A 10 micron filter will age much faster than a 33 micron filter.

With a return filter, the outlet pressure is always near zero, unless the tank vent is closed. The inlet pressure will be some positive number. If you don't change the filter soon enough, the drop will exceed the filter's pressure rating and you will have a mess to deal with.
You could always put a pressure gauge on the input of the filter and monitor it carefully, changing the filter once the pressure began to rise, indicating a filter near the end of its life.


----------



## avc8130 (Feb 10, 2011)

WhitePine said:
			
		

> If you use a (Wix)/Napa (5)1551, which has no bypass, and the filter mount doesn't have one, then you will blow up the filter if the input pressure exceeds 380 PSI. Will that happen? Maybe. Your pump is easily capable of exceeding that pressure during first stage operation, which it will do if there is any significant restriction.
> 
> Every filter has a pressure drop across it.  As the filter ages, the drop increases.  A 10 micron filter will age much faster than a 33 micron filter.
> 
> ...



This is a great way to monitor filter life.  I have a gauge like that on my oil burner and swap the filter based on pressure.
ac


----------



## WhitePine (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes it is. You can also put a vacuum gauge on the output side of a fuel filter or suction line hydraulic filter.  If there is a positive pressure on both sides of a filter, they make gauges intended to go across the filter. They show the pressure differential. If you have a real clean system, a filter gauge will allow you to go for years without changing a filter.

Same thing for air filters. My truck came with a built in air filter gauge.


----------



## avc8130 (Feb 10, 2011)

WhitePine said:
			
		

> Yes it is. You can also put a vacuum gauge on the output side of a fuel filter or suction line hydraulic filter.  If there is a positive pressure on both sides of a filter, they make gauges intended to go across the filter. They show the pressure differential. If you have a real clean system, a filter gauge will allow you to go for years without changing a filter.
> 
> Same thing for air filters. My truck came with a built in air filter gauge.



What truck is that?  My Duramax has one.  In 5 years it never moved.  I cut the filter and it was so dirty I couldn't see how it worked.
ac


----------



## WhitePine (Feb 10, 2011)

Dodge with the Cummins engine. It tripped before the change was due. The filter _was_ dirty. I was impressed.


----------



## Intheswamp (Mar 13, 2011)

In the Wix line-up of filters there are three...

51551 = 33 micron
51552 = 20 micron
51553 = 10 micron

Whitepine has done some explaining about the pressure build up on too fine of a mesh (10 micron).  The Wix 33 micron filter would let more particles through than the TSC/Cross 25 micron.  The 20 micron Wix would be close, but still a tighter mesh...would the pressure increase here be too much?

I want to give my splitter (new 22-ton Huskee) the best possible shot at a long, long life.  Wix is a good filter, but if it's not an exact match "mesh wise" should I keep looking or just go with the Cross filter at TSC?  I feel sure that I'll be replacing the filter seasonally rather than at 100 hour intervals...the maximum actual usage will be less than 50 hours annually (probably closer to 30 hours).  So in this case of lower hours used would you think it would be ok to run a slightly smaller micron (20?) being as the filters will be in service for fewer hours and gunk won't have as much time to build up?  

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## HeatsTwice (Mar 25, 2011)

Ok, 

So I went the TSC and found that they did not have the Fram 1653A which is the one recomended for my 25 ton speeco but I did find the Fram 1654A.

Fram 1653A specifications:
http://www.framcatalog.com/PartDetail.aspx?b=F&pn=P1653a

Fram 1654A specifications:
http://www.framcatalog.com/PartDetail.aspx?b=F&pn=P1654A

They are mechanically identical to each other. The only difference is that the 1654A is (evidently) a 10 micron filter. Whereas the 1653A is a 30 micron filter. But I can not find this spelled out in either of the sites above. I'm just going by what Elderthewelder says.

Are they compatible - for all intents and purposes?


----------



## Nic36 (Mar 26, 2011)

Ebay has the Fram 1653A filters for $9.99 each with free shipping. I bought 3 Wix 51553 filters off Amazon.com for just over $8.00 each with free shipping, but they went up to $10.76 each now.


----------



## HeatsTwice (Mar 26, 2011)

The TSC here sells them for $8. I need to know if they are compatible with each other if I use them on my 25 ton speeco.


----------

